# cheap cables ok?



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

I read through the cabling and connection basics and while the Dayton 3.5mm to RCA is relatively inexpensive, I think the ones at Monoprice are cheaper at under a buck. Will those do fine for calibration, or will there be enough signal degradation to affect calibration results?

The items I had in mind are (can't post links):

"3.5mm Stereo Plug/2 RCA Jack cable" (line out to pre/pro and loopback)
"3.5mm Stereo Plug/2 RCA Plug cable" (line in to SPL meter and loopback)
"RCA Video Audio Splitter Adapter (RCA Female to 2 RCA Female)" (mono to stereo for pre/pro)


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Most inexpensive cables will do fine. Occasionally you will get some noise due to poor shielding, but it is typically not an issue.


----------

